# help me please!!!! i've been hacked



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

guys, i need some serious help. my hotmail account has been hacked. they changed the password and seceret question. they also hacked my ebay account and ended all of my sells early. they also changed that password. 

does anyone know what to do, or who to call?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I left you a message on wet thumb.
jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

http://ask-leo.com/someone_has_stolen_my_email_account_what_can_i_do_to_get_it_back.html

Couple tips here.
jB


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Boy, that has to be a nightmare.
I'd contact E-bay right away, and whoever carries your hotmail account. I know for sure that E-bay takes these things very seriously, and I'm sure they'd act immediately.

I get constant spoofs from both Paypal and Ebay and I forward them right away to [email protected] and [email protected]. They do everything they can to track these would be thieves, and at least weed a few of them out.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

well, i got an email a few days ago, and it asked me to become a power seller. i gave my name and password. that is how they got it.

the person ended my auctions, then posted a harley davidson with a buy it now of 13,000. luckily ebay helped me change my pw and delete the auction.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

You gave out you're password?...lol
You should have smelled fish on that request..

I dont think I would have even admitted that one.. getting close to a Darwin award there russ.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Probably a good time to remind folks never to give your password (and name) out to anyone for any reason. Ebay, Aquabid, Paypal, your bank, etc. or anyone will never request it and do not need to have it. (I sound like the IT guys at work, oh no!). 

I'm so sorry about what happened to you Russell; I think it goes to show that it can happen to any of us (identity theft too).


----------



## Mnemia (Nov 23, 2004)

All this stuff is going to get way worse before it gets better.

The phishing problem will exist as long as there are people who don't know how to check the identity of someone they are sending their password to (or don't bother). Several browsers are working on new enhancements to make it more obvious that it's not the legitimate site you're sending it to though. Unfortunately the people who do this stuff are getting smarter and find security bugs in browsers to help hide what they are doing. And people persist in not really caring about their own security online (at least enough to use secure software and keep it up to date).

Identity theft will never even be slowed down until the US enacts strong data privacy legislation giving people more control over all the data businesses store about them and providing for harsh penalties for leaking personal information to criminals or retaining records illegally. It would also help if all credit wasn't based on a single SSN which cannot easily be changed and cannot easily be kept secret. Some sort of onetime use cryptographic system should be used for credit checks so that everyone who checks my credit doesn't have my SSN. The current system is like using the same password for everything and giving it out to anyone who asks.


----------

